# QUESTION: How to set camera focus to infinity



## Flower Child (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a Nikon D80 and I was curious as to how you set your camera on infinity. I've been wondering because everyone says you need it on infinity for night shots and lightning shots. Do all lenses have the infinity setting? My lens is a Nikkor 18-135 mm AF 3.5-5.6. Anyone who could help me out would be very appreciated, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## skiboarder72 (Nov 12, 2009)

Flower Child said:


> I have a Nikon D80 and I was curious as to how you set your camera on infinity. I've been wondering because everyone says you need it on infinity for night shots and lightning shots. Do all lenses have the infinity setting? My lens is a Nikkor 18-135 mm AF 3.5-5.6. Anyone who could help me out would be very appreciated, thanks! :thumbup:



They are refering to manual focusing. So first set your camera body to M (instead of S or C focusing mode). Then turn the focusing ring of the lens until you see things in the far far distance become sharp. That is inifinity.

I'm not sure if that lens has a focus distance window, but you can look through that to see how far away you are focusing (3ft, 6ft, 20ft, infinity) to confirm your settings.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2009)

Flower Child said:


> I have a Nikon D80 and I was curious as to how you set your camera on infinity. I've been wondering because everyone says you need it on infinity for night shots and lightning shots. Do all lenses have the infinity setting? My lens is a Nikkor 18-135 mm AF 3.5-5.6. Anyone who could help me out would be very appreciated, thanks! :thumbup:


It is a focus setting on the lens, indicated by the infinity symbol. The infinity symbol looks kind of like an 8 laying on it's side. Check during daylight that your lens doesn't focus passed infinity.


----------



## fokker (Nov 12, 2009)

The trouble with using the markings on the lens is that they aren't always completely accurate, and can change with temperature. It's best if you can manually focus using your eyes, but that's not always possible at night so the markings may be your best bet. I guess it's worth checking the marking during daylight to see how true they are.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 12, 2009)

Put your lens in manual focus mode. Look at the distance indicator on the focus ring (not the zoom ring) and you should see a mark at one end of the scale that looks like a sideways "8", that's infinity.


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 17, 2009)

Many thanks everyone.


----------

